# Нейростимулятор. Как с ним живётся?



## Ирина Хомутенко (2 Авг 2021)

Последнее время боли стали очень сильные, матерюсь аж, на лечение вообще нет реакции, кто ставил такое , как живётся с ним и могут ли его поставить, если не делали операцию .  тема из ряда, а порассуждать...


----------

